# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  طریقه نصب FastReport 4.5

## Developer Programmer

کسی میتونه طریقه درست، نصب FastReport 4.5 رو توضیح بده ؟
هرکاری میکنم پیغامهای عجیب و غریب میده

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بهترین روش نصب اینه که نسخه قبلی رو حذف کنی، سپس با کمک برنامه recompile.exe که میبایست بهمراه بسته دریافتی شما باشد اقدام به نصب نسخه جدید کنید.

----------


## Developer Programmer

مرسی ؛
مشکل این بود که باید BPL ها رو نصب میکردم. این کار رو هم کردم و کاملا درست نصب شد.... اما هربار که وارد دلفی میشوم میگه اجزای فست ریپورت رو پیدا نمیکنم!!! (اما من شاخه libD7 رو قبلا بهش معرفی کردم)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

فایل های BPL ساخته شده رو به فولدر System32 ویندوزتون کپی کنید.

----------


## afshinaghasi

طریقه نصب Fastreport:

1. کامپایل پکیج ها با استفاده از برنامه recompile
برنامه recompile.exe را از محلی که Fastreport را نصب کرده اید اجرا کنید و Continue را بزنید (دلفی نباید در حال اجرا باشد و باید اختیارات نوشتن در شاخه Windows\System32 را داشته باشید)
در تنظیم شماره 1 نسخه دلفی و در تنظیم شماره 4 آخرین گزینه (Recompile all packages) را انتخاب کنید و روی دکمه Compile کلیک کنید
یک شاخه LibX در همان محل ایجاد می شود که X نسخه دلفی شما است (مثلا LibD7) وفایل های سورس به آنجا کپی شده و کامپایل می شوند (و چند فایل bpl هم در System32 ریخته می شود)
وقتی کار کامپایل تمام شد برنامه در یک پیغام محل شاخه ایجاد شده را به شما گزارش می دهد. OK را بزنید و برنامه را ببندید.

2. اضافه کردن آدرس شاخه ایجاد شده به Library Path دلفی
دلفی را اجرا کنید و از منوی Tools گزینه Environment Options را انتخاب کنید. در پنجره باز شده به برگه Library رفته و روی کلید ... مربوط به Library Path کلیک کنید. در پنجره باز شده آدرس شاخه LibX را که در مرحله قبل ساخته شده بود به لیست اضافه کنید و سپس در تمام پنجره های بازشده OK را بزنید.

3. نصب پکیج های dcl*.bpl موجود در شاخه ایجاد شده
در دلفی از منوی Component گزینه Install Packages را انتخاب کنید. روی کلید Add… کلیک کنید و به شاخه LibX ایجاد شده در مرحله اول بروید و از فایل های نمایش داده شده (با پسوند bpl) تمام آنهایی را که نامشان با حروف dcl آغاز می شود انتخاب کنید (مثلا از dclfrx7.bpl تا dclfsTee7.bpl) و کلید Open را بزنید و OK کنید. حالا می توانید از کامپوننت استفاده کنید.
شاید تو قسمت 2 به مشکل بر بخوری یعنی شاید یکمی گیج بشی .بعد از اینکه رفته به لایبرری روی کلیدی که 3تانقطه داره بزن و بعدش آدرس دهی کن و کلید add رو فشار بده و سپس ok

----------


## fahimi

نمی دانم چه اتفاق افتاده که پس از  recompile.exe فایل های bpl.* shoji kld a,n

----------


## MehrdadV

نمی دونم چرا ارور میده؟!!!!!!!!
موقع اضافه کردن پکیج ها ارور میده که rtl100.bpl رو پیدا نمیکنه!!!
میشه بی زحمت کمکم کنین

----------


## hadisalahi2

برای نصب میتونید از کتاب آموزشی قرار گرفته در این لینک استفاده کنید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=78025

----------


## mehdimdp

> طریقه نصب Fastreport:
> 
> 3. نصب پکیج های dcl*.bpl موجود در شاخه ایجاد شده
> در دلفی از منوی Component گزینه Install Packages را انتخاب کنید. روی کلید Add… کلیک کنید و به شاخه LibX ایجاد شده در مرحله اول بروید و از فایل های نمایش داده شده (با پسوند bpl) تمام آنهایی را که نامشان با حروف dcl آغاز می شود انتخاب کنید (مثلا از dclfrx7.bpl تا dclfsTee7.bpl) و کلید Open را بزنید و OK کنید. حالا می توانید از کامپوننت استفاده کنید.
> شاید تو قسمت 2 به مشکل بر بخوری یعنی شاید یکمی گیج بشی .بعد از اینکه رفته به لایبرری روی کلیدی که 3تانقطه داره بزن و بعدش آدرس دهی کن و کلید add رو فشار بده و سپس ok


سلام
در فولدر LibD7 فقط فایلهای pas ساخته میشه. 
لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید که چه کار کنم.

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

نسخه 4.5 چه مزیتی و امکانات بیشتری نسبت به نسخه 4.0.11 داره؟

با تشکر

----------


## gbg

فایل های bpl تو مسیر Windows\System32 کپی نمیشه (دستی میدونم میتونم کپی و نصب کنم)
نمی دونم چطور دسترسی بدم که خودش کپی کنه

----------


## hadisalahi2

مگه شما چطوری نصب میکنید که این همه دنگ و فنگ داره؟
من با کامپایلر خودش مثل آب خوردن نصب میکنم و هیچ کار اضافی هم انجام نمیدم
فقط بعد از کامپایل فایلهای BPL رو به دلفی اضافه میکنم

یک پست نوشتم در مورد آموزش نصب Fast
یه سرچ بزن دقیقا روش نصب رو حتی در سیستم های 64 بیتی نوشتم
یا حق

----------


## gbg

مشکل اینکه کمپایلر نمی تونه فایل رو کپی کنه
دستی نصب کردم
سوالم این بود چطور دسترسی به system32 رو به برنامه رکمپایل بدم

----------


## hp1361

سلام

احتیاجی به قرار دادن فایل ها در System32 نیست!

بعد از Recompile کردن، یه پوشه با توجه به نسخه دلفی انتخاب شده ساخته میشه. بفرض اگر دلفی XE6 رو انتخاب کنیم پوشه LibD20 ساخه خواهد شد.

این پوشه رو در جایی که دستکاری نشه قرار بده. من معمولا یه پوشه بنام Components در روت دلفی میسازم و کامپوننت هام رو اونجا قرار می دم.

حالا دلفی رو باز کرده و از منوی Tools=>Options=>Environment Options=>Delphi Options=>Library رو انتخاب کرده و دکمه روبروی Library Path رو زده و پوشه LibD20  رو انتخاب میکنیم.

حالا از منوی فایل گزینه Open رو زده و به آدرس پوشه LibD20 رفته و فایل هایی که با DCL شروع شده و در انتهاش عدد نسخه دلفی قرار داره رو انتخاب میکنیم(مثلا dclfrx20)

بعد انتخاب همه فایل ها، تک تک روی هر فایل راست لیک نموده و کامپایل می کنیم و بعد از کامپایل همه، مجددا راست لیک کرده و Install میکنیم.

حالا میتونیم از Fast-Report استفاده کنیم

موفق باشیم

----------


## behnam-k

> سلام
> 
> احتیاجی به قرار دادن فایل ها در System32 نیست!
> 
> بعد از Recompile کردن، یه پوشه با توجه به نسخه دلفی انتخاب شده ساخته میشه. بفرض اگر دلفی XE6 رو انتخاب کنیم پوشه LibD20 ساخه خواهد شد.
> 
> این پوشه رو در جایی که دستکاری نشه قرار بده. من معمولا یه پوشه بنام Components در روت دلفی میسازم و کامپوننت هام رو اونجا قرار می دم.
> 
> حالا دلفی رو باز کرده و از منوی Tools=>Options=>Environment Options=>Delphi Options=>Library رو انتخاب کرده و دکمه روبروی Library Path رو زده و پوشه LibD20  رو انتخاب میکنیم.
> ...


سلام
میشه لطفا آموزش نصب روی xe3  رو توضیح بدین . ممنون

----------


## hp1361

برای XE3 هم به همین طریقه

----------


## hadisalahi2

بابا شما نمیدونم چطور این فست رو میخواید نصب کنید که از شکافتن اتم سخت تره براتون  :متعجب: 

کامپایلر خودش فایلهای رو کامپایل میکنه و Bpl تحویل میده و شما کافیه اونا رو اضافه کنید به لیست کامپوننت های دلفی

----------


## behnam-k

سلام
ای کاش اگه زحمتی نیست نصب این گزارش ساز رو در ورژنهای xe دلغی توضیح بدید . 

ممنون

----------


## imanpadid

سلام.من فست ریپورت  http://دانلود FastReport_Professtion...for_10.2_Tokyo   رو از سایت  https://downloadly.ir گرفتم ولی همون مشکلی که در سایر پست  ها بود برخوردم.کمپایل که میکنیش فقط 4 فایل با پسوند Pas تو پوشه lib25  قرار میده و فایل های BPL رو نمی سازه :متفکر: .نسخه من دلفی  10.2 هست.ممنون میشم کمکم کنین بتونم fastreport رو نصب کنم.


سلام.مشکلم حل شدم.با زدن گزینه recompile all Packeage توی همون پوشه LibD25 کلیه فایل ها قرار گرفت.با تشکر

----------

